# Our Flock, Bird Room, and Cage Setup.



## Dylan&Gracie

Hello everyone! 

This is the current state of our bird room. It is a mostly unused spare room in our upstairs (we do have a fridge there and a pantry attached to it that we use.) It's entirely bird-proofed and so our flock - 2 teils, 3 budgies, 3 doves, and 3 finches, can spend the entire day out of cage most of the time.

Our two teils are named Freddy and Todd. They're both youngsters, with Freddy - gray - at 5 months and Todd - a beautiful pied cinnamon pearl - a very young little fellow at just 69 days old today! Freddy and Todd are both hand-trained, but Todd is by far the sweeter of the two. He is a hand-fed breeder baby, whereas Freddy is a parent-raised petshop bird. Todd loves cuddles and scritches whereas Freddy is hands-off, but happy to step up on his terms. They're both sweet birds in their own way and they really love each other, too.





































We also have three male budgies, to whom the cockatiels are flock-bonded. Sam is the youngest, and he is all green. He is the only of the three reliably hand-trained and recall trained. We raised him from a chick, so he was socialized very early on to humans and loves them.










^ also pictured is Dilly, a young diamond dove, whom sweet little Sam - as he does with all the other birds - adores.



















Sydney is the blue fellow, and he is an English budgie, notable for their exaggerated features and extra large size. Sydney will perch on the hand and fly to you if you tempt him with a treat. He's very gentle and easy-going, and he is bonded extremely closely to our third budgie, Arthur. Arthur is the wildest of the bunch and prefers his own kind very much to people, but even he can be convinced to step up if really good food is involved. Arthur is actually a rescue; he was found last September lost in the driveway, and his original owners were never found. 



The five get along well and all preen and play together (the budgies were here first and the cockatiels are growing up with them). They share the large black f40 flight cage on the right. The left cage houses three society finches named Apollo, Cirrus, and Claire. They're sweet birds with a lot of personality, but they are for sure hands-off pets. Our hookbills have never troubled them however, and they share flight space, perches, and food dishes everyday while out of their cages.



















Most days I have ladders going from one cage top to the other and all manner of toys, baskets, and fun things on top, but today was clean-up day. The cockatiels are both clipped (from their breeders, not me!), so they mostly stay on or in their cages. However, they've recently learned from the budgies that they can glide to the floor and run around the whole room that way, so I stuck a ladder from the floor up to their cage door. Now they do use the whole room, if not the highest bits (yet.) They really love chewing, so they have tons of shreddable and chewable enrichment available to them. The parakeets use these sorts of toys a bit but mostly like bells and shiny things, so their cage has a balance. Between the five birds every one of the thirty or so toys I switch out gets its use in.














































The cockatiels also like to spend time upon the hanging cage near the window - the home of our ringneck dove, Sparky - where they have a vantage outside, but they can only get there with some human help.










Sparky is a sweetie. Doves are such gentle souls. He'll allow handling and petting, but left to his own devices he has a bit of a crush on the white finch, Claire, and follows her about amorously trying to court her - to little success, so far...










We have a total of four cages - the last, across the room, houses two little diamond doves.



















The bird room's ceiling is full of hanging bridges, swings, and garlands for aesthetic as well as enrichment. Everyone likes to spend time up there, except for the cockatiels, who will have to wait for their wings to come in to fully use the room to its potential.










And every day, a big tub of water is set down and everyone is free to take a bath. The finches, ringneck dove, Todd and Sam absolutely love the water, while the others just dip their faces or totter around and watch the action from the sidelines.










When Sparky gets in for a bath, though, watch out! 

Click for a video to see what I mean! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD8fNszHk8w

It's a nice little flock, huh? So much fun to just watch everyone playing in their room, doing their own things. Everyone is so different, there's never a boring moment.

It's possible a little singing canary might be a future addition to the flock, too...


----------



## TexTiel

Your room is awesome and your birds are beautiful. I really like how you've set up the cages.


----------



## CaliTiels

Beautiful birds! They must never be bored in there. I LOVE the picture of you scratching Todd. So cute!


----------



## freckles

Your room and birds are amazing! It must be great to have an area like that.


----------



## vampiric_conure

***ENVY*** I love your set up! Especially the things hanging from the ceiling  And everyone is so gosh darn cute!


----------



## JoJo's Mom

Its all so pretty and the birds are beautiful! I love the English budgie and the doves. Of course all of them are so pretty. It looks like a wonderful place to go into to relax.


----------



## moonchild

Lovely birds and setup!


----------



## paintwithstars

This looks really fantastic! It's my dream to one day set up a bird room like this where the birds can fly free and enjoy the sun


----------

